# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Identifier under cursor is not recognized error!!

## Krisane

Hi All,

This is Aneesh and very new to Macros and VB's, I have recorded a Macro and when I run it gives me a error msg stating "identifier under cursor is not recognized" Have attached the screenshot of te coding, please help me on this, THanks

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Krisane, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Krisane

Hi Arlu1201,

I still do not get it, can you please explain me....bit confused here, Thanks

----------

